# What bow should i get?



## ETFhunter (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm 16 and have outgrown my first bow which was a parker sidekick. I enjoyed the bow very much and found it to be reliable. I am planning on buying my second bow soon. My dad suggests getting a Hoyt. I am not sure what to get, i would prefer one that could allow the weight to be 45-50lbs. My parker bow is currently at 40lbs as that is the highest it will go. What bow would you suggest for me to buy?


----------



## marbowNC (Apr 28, 2008)

Best thing to do is pick up several diffrent brands of bows , get the one that feels the best . I shoot Mathews , but there is lots of good bows , Elite , Hoyt , PSE there all good bows . You should try a 60lb bow the Mathews Z7 is so smooth it doesn't feel like your pulling that much , I am shooting 73lb on mine and its nothing to draw back !!


----------



## ETFhunter (Aug 21, 2010)

Monday I am hoping to go pick out a new bow. I am leaning towards a Fred Bear, PSE, or a Hoyt.


----------



## kevin61186 (Aug 20, 2010)

I would take a good look at bowteck


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

hoyt turbohawk, great bow for the price


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

shoot em all youll no when u find the one but try em all.enjoy


----------

